# Есть ли улучшения или ухудшения МРТ и есть ли шанс продлить инвалидность?



## ganna73 (23 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте! Интересует есть ли улучшения или ухудшения. И есть ли шанс продлить инвалидность у мужа.


----------



## ganna73 (24 Июл 2018)

У мужа очень сильные боли.
Может подскажите таблетки мази уколы посильнее .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Что и как болит?


----------



## ganna73 (24 Июл 2018)

У него прострелы спина болит в уровне поясницы отдаёт в правую ногу прострелами левая болит часто хромает.

А по описанию мрт есть ли улучшения или нет ? Можно ли продлить инвалидность ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Инвалидность дают не по размерам грыжи, а по состоянию пациента.
По МРТ, лучше.
Сколько раз за этот год брал больничный и лежал в стационаре.


----------



## ganna73 (24 Июл 2018)

Очень много всего пробовали и массаж , и иглотерапия и рефлексотерапия , Лфк . Массаж сама делаю утром и вечером.

В стационаре не лежал. Больничный брал один раз. Работу найти не может, он Водитель экспедитор, два дня попадает неделю в отпуске за свой счёт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

ganna73 написал(а):


> В стационаре не лежал. Больничный брал один раз


Тогда как врач решит.


----------



## ganna73 (24 Июл 2018)

А лекарства которые могут снять болевой синдром ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2018)

Выписку после операции покажите.
По инету лекарства не назначают.


----------



## ganna73 (25 Июл 2018)

Это выписка и реабилитация


----------

